# Laura Müller - Promos - Let's dance 2020 [3x]



## sprudl (19 Feb. 2020)

Ps.: Die restlichen Kandidatinnen braucht keiner, denke ich mal? ​


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2020)

ahh ja
so schnell wird man prominent


----------



## Hinko (21 Feb. 2020)

:thx:ich finde sie cool und bildhübsch :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (21 Feb. 2020)

Laura ist soooo hot! :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2020)

Hübsch ist sie ja....


----------

